# Long Lake tourney



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

What Team Minnowhead is going to do to Team F2W/Lovin Life this weekend...just sayin'


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Someone's gotta do it


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> Someone's gotta do it


Hahahaha I've had bigger in prison than you boys Not scared!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't drop the nuggies big homie.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We almost had them last weekend. Missed second by .24. Story of my life.....lol We needed to upgrade crappie they were all cookie cutters.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

fishingful said:


> We almost had them last weekend. Missed second by .24. Story of my life.....lol We needed to upgrade crappie they were all cookie cutters.


All of our fish were small!! Don't think I would of kept any for the fryer. This week will be rough, mark and I don't ever fish these lakes and know nothing about the fisheries there!!! But will give it the old college try. Good luck to everyone fishing it. If anyone needs help for the tourney just send me your best GPS cords and I will examine them throughly and get back to you with which ones you should fish!!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We were standing there talking and I didn't know who won in till he read the results. Fun day. It actually made us fish harder. Some days you get the heat on and don't move. 

I will say be prepared to catch a bunch of dinks and most likely some bullheads lol I know a few spots but I don't know if we can get to them.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I've had bigger in prison than you boys Not scared!!!
Soooo... are you saying you enjoyed it , I'm confused  poor caitlyn


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hahahaha Jon. Sometimes I wonder with Sean


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Fish2Win said:


> All of our fish were small!! Don't think I would of kept any for the fryer. This week will be rough, mark and I don't ever fish these lakes and know nothing about the fisheries there!!! But will give it the old college try. Good luck to everyone fishing it. If anyone needs help for the tourney just send me your best GPS cords and I will examine them throughly and get back to you with which ones you should fish!!


Quite sure this one will be a ton of dinks as well.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't see the ice being good to fish sunday


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I don't see the ice being good to fish sunday



With nighttime forecast temps below freezing should be good “maintaining” weather the rest of the week. Even with the higher temps Sat & Sun assume would still be ok through the day Sunday. That doesn’t mean though that you could run around anywhere without paying attention and not being careful.

However, anyone planning on fishing the tourney should keep checking the IFO site for updates on the limited allowable fishing area on North.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I truly think a last place finish is coming this week!! Fished long lake tonight for 2 hrs and did not catch a crappie. My biggest bluegill was 6 inches ugh. This is going to be tough pill to swallow.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Fish2Win said:


> I truly think a last place finish is coming this week!! Fished long lake tonight for 2 hrs and did not catch a crappie. My biggest bluegill was 6 inches ugh. This is going to be tough pill to swallow.


Wondered who was sitting out there in the dark when I left from across the road


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Fish2Win said:


> ... This is going to be tough pill to swallow.



As much liquid as you need to get it all the way down will be provided. 

Or wait, a clever con?


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

My guess is con, he's they make it so deep it gets all the way to where I live.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

No I'm serious!! Your welcome to fish side by side with me this tourney but not the next one!! I haven't found them yet but I'm trying.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Could be true since bass don't count. 



lovin life said:


> _Just got back from Long Lake. By the inlet. Ice was real sketchy over there !! Use your spud._


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

All of north reservoir is a go now!!!! It's on icefishohio.com


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Utttohhhh look what I found lol.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm willing to bet when Fish2Win and Lovin Life see this pic, they will be a " no show" for the tourney...


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

How much ice under your feet and what's the condition of it? Did you check North also?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

It was 5 inches most places I was on long. I did find 3 inches. 6 to 7 on north where I am. Some open water holes. Check the ice when you move. No water on it


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hit North today from 10-2.Ice was a solid 6 inches everywhere checked. Edge at handicap area was good. Caught 4 cats, seemed to be all that was biting. Talked to Long Bait and he said his parking lot only holds 15 cars max. He suggested if you are planning on fishing North to park there and walk over for check in.


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the ice report guys. Take All that will Be out tomorrow be safe and stay dry.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

More tough fishing today. Fished from 7-11 and caught one small cat fish  We've lost our mojo I'm afraid. Its gonna be a bloodbath


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Mark I don't have any waders so be easy


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

lovin life said:


> More tough fishing today. Fished from 7-11 and caught one small cat fish  We've lost our mojo I'm afraid. Its gonna be a bloodbath


Yea right.....I smell bs. Lol I was out there at 9. I saw Sean out there when I went to north.


----------



## NoTime28 (Mar 30, 2013)

I think we figured out how to fish long lake today. Found the sweet spot for tomorrow. Bring on the show.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Hope lots of others also took that many out of their sweet spot while prefishing for the tourney.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thought the same thing Tom.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Where did all the fish go Bubba, they ain't biting today like they were yesterday...........


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Good luck in the tourney everyone...


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

good luck and have a safe tournament everyone. Due to me falling back asleep after getting up at 4:30 for tournament I won't be entering today.Not that I was a threat but i assure you I would be entertainment at least LoL Have a great time and hope to make it to Nimi tournament.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Great times today at the IFO panfish series. Right to left, Fish2Win (Sean), Lovin Life (Mark) and the one and only Minnowhead (Ray)


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

^^^^ I heard banjos LOL!!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

steelhead1 said:


> ^^^^ I heard banjos LOL!!


Mark almost lost my breakfast on that post!! Lol great fishing with you guys


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

THANKS to everyone who joined us at the portage/long lake event. Not often you get to ice fish in 50 degree weather but it was a beautiful day. I think most fishermen got into some of one species or another, there was some real nice crappies at weigh in including a 1.41 pound bruiser! Thanks again and see you the next event.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats to the winners and thanks to Long Lake Bait & Tackle for sponsoring it.
Thanks also to noticeman36 for his time and effort running it.



.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Pretty big almost. Lot of quality competitors. Did manage to beat the two single man teams AND the team with one guy from Columbus though.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I was referring to the big bluegill pot


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes that was your fault for not walking away fast enough after he handed the money to you!


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

nixmkt said:


> Yes that was your fault for not walking away fast enough after he handed the money to you!


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh haha now I get it. That's funny guys.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 201664


Miss Columbia won the big bluegill pot yea!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 201664


Bwahahaha ha. I still think mine was bigger (that's what she said) and there was water in the basket.


----------



## ntoiceman36 (Dec 5, 2012)

fishingful said:


> Bwahahaha ha. I still think mine was bigger (that's what she said) and there was water in the basket.


OK boys,the horse is dead no reason to keep beating it.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!! On the Steve Harvey


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Lol just having some fun



ntoiceman36 said:


> OK boys,the horse is dead no reason to keep beating it.


----------

